# Best tattoo/artist shop in bc



## joker1535

Ive been thinking of getting a tattoo but i need it done by someone with enough experience and pride in his work. After all its going on my body to stay. Anyone know someone in bc?


----------



## BubBleBee

Dutchman tattoo's has an awesome rep....I have a guy who does my work...I forget what shop he works out of...Nexus or something...his name is....Mike Lacasse....you can always call him and go check out his work. Hope this helps....I've also heard that Fat City Tattoo's is also good. I got one done there like forever ago...Hope this helps...Good Luck...once u get inked u'll keep goin back...trust me I know....lol...I now have six tatties....


----------



## katienaha

Genesis in Vernon, Rob. gotta book forever in advance. that tells you right there they are good. i got a tattoo of a sailboat, the detail is amazing. i'll show you a picture if you like.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

BubBleBee said:


> Dutchman tattoo's has an awesome rep....I have a guy who does my work...I forget what shop he works out of...Nexus or something...his name is....Mike Lacasse....you can always call him and go check out his work. Hope this helps....I've also heard that Fat City Tattoo's is also good. I got one done there like forever ago...Hope this helps...Good Luck...once u get inked u'll keep goin back...trust me I know....lol...I now have six tatties....


Tattoo dave from the dutchman old friend from pg . he is one of the best trust me


----------



## beN

dutchman is super expensive though.

i have work done also, from a fella of granville. his name is thomas. 

Westcoast is what i think its called.


----------



## suzzie

several friends of mine, and my self went to Brian's Tattoo in abbotsford (google name for website) and they were fantastic...Ryno did my tattoo...prices were pretty reasonable tooo...not outrageous like the ones below

I've also had friends go to Ace, they didn't care for it..then theres that one right on fraser hwy...the name tottally just slipped my mind, but they think they are super hot , wasnt impressed with their attitude


----------



## taureandragon76

The dutchman and Wes's tattoo out in Ridge are the two best in the lower mainland for sure.


----------



## BubBleBee

Dutchman may be a lil pricier but totally worth it....like you said the ink is gonna be on you for life...totally worth the $$$'s. Their portraits rock.....


----------



## taureandragon76

I don't have any ink myself but would love some. The thing with ink as bumble bee said is that it's with ya for life so don't go cheap. IMO I wouldn't even really look at pricing I would look at the art.


----------



## BubBleBee

Word........


----------



## mortava

I highly recommend Adam Sky - he has his own studio over by Granville Island in Vancouver. He's an extremely talented artist and his studio is amazing! I have 3 tattoos done by him (they're in the gallery on his site) and plans for more in the future: Vancouver Tattoo Artist Adam Sky


----------



## CRS Fan

mortava said:


> I highly recommend Adam Sky - he has his own studio over by Granville Island in Vancouver. He's an extremely talented artist and his studio is amazing! I have 3 tattoos done by him (they're in the gallery on his site) and plans for more in the future: Vancouver Tattoo Artist Adam Sky


I second Adam Sky. Many friends of mine have his work and he is really good. My work was done by a little known artist whom has had some life roadblocks come up and is hard to find.....

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## katienaha

My whole side calf tattoo - 5.5 hours worth was over 800. Worth it. The detail is amazing


----------



## Grete_J

taureandragon76 said:


> I don't have any ink myself but would love some. The thing with ink as bumble bee said is that it's with ya for life so don't go cheap. IMO I wouldn't even really look at pricing I would look at the art.


I agree. Don't forget about the overhead the shops littering Granville and Davie St's downtown have to make up for. I've seen friends go and pay $150/hr at supposed reputable shops, only to have a tattoo that'll require a coverup by the time it's healed. I've had work done by tattoists along the west coast and can say that Jesse Wark (Blackwater Tattoo) is amazing. He's great with the gun, doesn't rip your skin up, his tattoos don't do that horrible raised edge, and his ink stays 

Or, if you want to go out to the Wack, Deborah who works out of her home is an amazing artist. Unicus Studio


----------



## 123mars

Skip the tattoo. They are a pasing fad, and something you will regret in 20 years, especially when the colors all smudge together and it is a big blob on your skin. Have you ever seen a 60 year old's tattoo? Tattoos are not expensive or overly painful, but the laser treatment to get them removed is very expansive and hurts even more.

Whenever you go to a beach or pool, you will have young children look at you with horror and have parents usher them away from you. And the parents will look at you like you are a low class lout from an impoverished broken home or stupid at the very least.

Why expose yourself to hepatitis or HIV? All it takes is for the tattoo "artist" to have a long day and ooops...forgot to sterilize that needle....time to close up shop and change name...

You are not a rock star that needs to sell records by being trendy and getting tattoos. You are an ordinary joe mimicking the rock star by getting a tattoo. Not the best compliment but the truth.


----------



## Grete_J

123mars said:


> Skip the tattoo. They are a pasing fad, and something you will regret in 20 years, especially when the colors all smudge together and it is a big blob on your skin. Have you ever seen a 60 year old's tattoo? Tattoos are not expensive or overly painful, but the laser treatment to get them removed is very expansive and hurts even more.
> 
> Whenever you go to a beach or pool, you will have young children look at you with horror and have parents usher them away from you. And the parents will look at you like you are a low class lout from an impoverished broken home or stupid at the very least.
> 
> Why expose yourself to hepatitis or HIV? All it takes is for the tattoo "artist" to have a long day and ooops...forgot to sterilize that needle....time to close up shop and change name...
> 
> You are not a rock star that needs to sell records by being trendy and getting tattoos. You are an ordinary joe mimicking the rock star by getting a tattoo. Not the best compliment but the truth.


Seriously? Here I thought the whole purpose of this thread was to gain knowledge of a reputable tattoo shop. I don't believe it was "should I or shouldn't I".

In 20 years, most of the population will likely have tattoo's as it's more than a growing fad, it's self-expression via art that can be painful and expensive. That's also why you remember to apply sunblock to your $1500 sleeve tattoo.

In the 10 years I've been getting tattooed I've yet to hear of anyone contracting any disease due to a contaminated needle. I honestly don't think a tattoo artist would be like "oops, forgot to clean the needle, package it in a steri-pouch and throw it in the steam sterilizer for 30 minutes to an hour, let it cool, etc..."

No offense, but perhaps you should do some research, get back to the 21st century before spewing inaccurate info


----------



## Homahfan

Any idea of the style you are looking for? Most artists tend to have styles at which they excel... So recommendation might depend on what you have in mind...


----------



## katienaha

Agreed grete. I waited 3 years to afford the exact tattoo I wanted. The artist uses disposable needles and ink so no need to sterilize. I love my sailboat. It will always remind me of an adventure I wish to never forget.


----------



## taureandragon76

Since when is getting a tattoo a fad? Ya sure more and more are getting them and it's not because it's a fad, it's just becoming more acceptable. Tattooing has been around for hundreds of years. The Maori in New Zealand have been doing it for 700-800 years.


----------



## joker1535

Well said. This thread was not started for personal opinions about tattoos but for info about tattoo artists. To answer a previous question I actually just want one in black/grey. No color for me.


----------



## Longimanus

Black and grey what though? Realistic animal? Portraiture? Tribal? If you want a portrait type tattoo or animal, I would recommend Rob Hope.

Most of the artists mentioned are top notch. Thomas Lockheart is great at black and grey, Adam Sky excells at colour, Dutchman has lots of awesome artists, it's expensive because they are some of the best around. Sacred Heart has three locations in Vancouver with great artists. Clint Danroth is one of my favourites. Steve Moore is one of the best anywhere, Chad Woodley rocks, there are so darned many awesome artists around here, we are very spoiled.

Oh, I would bypass the Maple Ridge recommendation. From what I've seen of his work, it's a bit hit or miss.


----------



## joker1535

I want a "laugh now cry later" tattoo. The 2 masks in black and grey. I think il go with Dutchman tattoo.


----------



## BubBleBee

Awesome choice Bud....post pics of the art once you get it....


----------



## donjuan_corn

My picture is one of the tattoos that I have

ED at Liquid Sliver over 15 years of tattooing., gotten Four tattoos from him and he is really reasonable. Just say Matt the guy with the spade on his arm and scorpion on his leg reffered you to him.


----------



## big_bubba_B

joker1535 said:


> I want a "laugh now cry later" tattoo. The 2 masks in black and grey. I think il go with Dutchman tattoo.


here is mine that i got

















do your home work on the type of tatoo you want and look at how each artist does that type . some are better then others at deffrent types of tattoos


----------



## big_bubba_B

forgot to mention some peole can get alergies to hair dye and some creams after tatoos 
my one gf i had she dyed her hair and her neck swelled and got wicked lumps on her neck dr. said was reaction to the ink in her system


----------



## Trouble

*No offence but Thomas has gotten lazy or just plain old. I got tat's on me from him and they don't look as good as some of my other ones. I now go to a guy in Richmond names Terry. His shop is near Legends pub in the heart of Richmond. Dutchman wouldn't do me since I had Tom on me. I have partied with Tom and he is a great guy and I knew him for many yaers. I just wouldn't get another tat done by him. He was one of the best back in the day. My guy did $130 and hour I guess depending on what you want done. When I go for my other ones I will go back to him.*


----------



## beaux

Being a fella that has some ,crappy tattoos as well a few great ones i can with utmost certainty say ... GOOD TATTOOS ARE NEVER CHEAP AND CHEAP TATTOOS ARE NEVER GOOD! Nuff said! If ya ever get down mississippi way theres lady luck tattoo in hatiesburg mississippi and hearts on fire tattoo in ocean springs mississippi. My brother dan-e and 2 other artists own and operate lady luck and he owns hearts on fire himself. So spend the money on the better Artist an be happy with something ya going look at for the rest of y life!


----------



## joker1535

Wow. Big bubba those look amazing. Nicely done. And yes i am doing allot of research on where to go. I wont go cheap.


----------



## BubBleBee

Love the jokers...where did you say you got them done...


----------



## Kuec

BubBleBee said:


> Dutchman tattoo's has an awesome rep....I have a guy who does my work...I forget what shop he works out of...Nexus or something...his name is....Mike Lacasse....you can always call him and go check out his work. Hope this helps....I've also heard that Fat City Tattoo's is also good. I got one done there like forever ago...Hope this helps...Good Luck...once u get inked u'll keep goin back...trust me I know....lol...I now have six tatties....


DUTCHMAN is so good but i heard he's not doing tattoos anymore, his workers are all doing em for him LOL

what is the price range you looking for? and how big?

Sacred Heart is pretty good, artists are very talented


----------



## joker1535

Its on my side of upper arm. So probable not too big.  About 3x4 inches. I think it will cost me between 300 and 500 bucks.


----------



## donjuan_corn

i have 6 inch tattoo on the back of my leg, $175. Artist shouldn't be charging you more than $70 an hour


----------



## Grete_J

BubBleBee said:


> Dutchman tattoo's has an awesome rep....I have a guy who does my work...I forget what shop he works out of...Nexus or something...his name is....Mike Lacasse....you can always call him and go check out his work. Hope this helps....I've also heard that Fat City Tattoo's is also good. I got one done there like forever ago...Hope this helps...Good Luck...once u get inked u'll keep goin back...trust me I know....lol...I now have six tatties....


I dunno about Mike's work. I've gotten stuff done by him, same with my partner and the old friend we heard about Mike through. Typo's (my friends' tattoo's x 2), inconsistent shading, I've got some killer scarring from a simple solid green UV ink tattoo. He's also fairly new to tattooing...

Food for thought, maybe go with someone who's got more experience.



donjuan_corn said:


> i have 6 inch tattoo on the back of my leg, $175. Artist shouldn't be charging you more than $70 an hour


Price has gone up in the last 10 years. Average is $150/hr now


----------



## Trouble

*I got mine done for $130 an hour but it only took an hour. My last one anyways.

Tattoo and Piercing : Richomnd BC : Osmosis Tattoo & Piercing

Terry Did my last few. I will be going there agian to get my next ones. I will try and get a picture of some of mine that he has done.*


----------



## crowgirl

Hi ,
I am a tattoo artist new to this forum.
I have a home studio and I have been tattooing professionally in shops for 15 years.
Because of the low overhead I charge 100 an hour! I specialize in black and grey so I may be able to assist the joker here!
I do lots of other styles though too.
check me out at Kim Sirrs, Tattoo Artist and Painter in Vancouver, BC, Canada. custom art/art school trained.
thanks!


----------



## joker1535

crowgirl said:


> Hi ,
> I am a tattoo artist new to this forum.
> I have a home studio and I have been tattooing professionally in shops for 15 years.
> Because of the low overhead I charge 100 an hour! I specialize in black and grey so I may be able to assist the joker here!
> I do lots of other styles though too.
> check me out at Kim Sirrs, Tattoo Artist and Painter in Vancouver, BC, Canada. custom art/art school trained.
> thanks!


Very impressive work! I will keep you definitely in mind. Work has been slow for me but when it picks up again i will go ahead with the tattoo. And i will absolutely contact you.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

monkey king =D


----------



## jozzybdv

i got mine from dutchman tattoo last 2007 and still the ink looks incredible some people thought its just sticker that you can take off by scrubbing and they have to look at it closely and tell me that nice where do you got that?

i got like a 3" butterfly on my knee and they charge for 75/hr


----------



## Obsideon

+1 for Jesse at Blackwater. I got a piece from him and it looks amazing. The shading is one of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## plainmama

here's a new tattoo artist that's good with portraits in Vancouver: LOOKS WOW FACE & BODY ART inside the Tinseltown International Village mall!


----------



## Vman

Dave Green and others from Sacred heart.A client of mine had Dave do some portrait all over his upper body and it was on a grand scale. His tatties looked absolutely outstanding.


----------



## monkE

got mine done at fat city tattoo in new west and I definitely recommend it


----------



## macframalama

whoaaaaaa nelly, your on a slippery slope here fella


123mars said:


> Skip the tattoo. They are a pasing fad, and something you will regret in 20 years, especially when the colors all smudge together and it is a big blob on your skin. Have you ever seen a 60 year old's tattoo? Tattoos are not expensive or overly painful, but the laser treatment to get them removed is very expansive and hurts even more.
> 
> Whenever you go to a beach or pool, you will have young children look at you with horror and have parents usher them away from you. And the parents will look at you like you are a low class lout from an impoverished broken home or stupid at the very least.
> 
> Why expose yourself to hepatitis or HIV? All it takes is for the tattoo "artist" to have a long day and ooops...forgot to sterilize that needle....time to close up shop and change name...
> 
> You are not a rock star that needs to sell records by being trendy and getting tattoos. You are an ordinary joe mimicking the rock star by getting a tattoo. Not the best compliment but the truth.


----------



## sarcastickitten

I go to Black Rabbit Tattoo Studio... also got my piercing done there... really clean and great art... they are very awesome with portraits and script, but that being said they also put a lot of pride into creating unique pieces  I am saving up for my next tatty!


----------



## sarcastickitten

that is thin ice you're walking on...

At first my tattoo represented rebelling against my parents and society, now as I look on expanding it, it has become an expression of who I was, who I am and who I will become.

If I have it removed that means I did not like who I was when I got it, and how can we learn from our past if we hate the past... just not right man!!

When I get old and people look at my tattoos, even if they run together and just look like blobs I can explain each one in detail and the meaning behind it... It's not a tattoo, it's ART, it's SELF EXPRESSION, and most important of all

IT IS A TREASURED MEMORY!!!!



123mars said:


> Skip the tattoo. They are a pasing fad, and something you will regret in 20 years, especially when the colors all smudge together and it is a big blob on your skin. Have you ever seen a 60 year old's tattoo? Tattoos are not expensive or overly painful, but the laser treatment to get them removed is very expansive and hurts even more.
> 
> Whenever you go to a beach or pool, you will have young children look at you with horror and have parents usher them away from you. And the parents will look at you like you are a low class lout from an impoverished broken home or stupid at the very least.
> 
> Why expose yourself to hepatitis or HIV? All it takes is for the tattoo "artist" to have a long day and ooops...forgot to sterilize that needle....time to close up shop and change name...
> 
> You are not a rock star that needs to sell records by being trendy and getting tattoos. You are an ordinary joe mimicking the rock star by getting a tattoo. Not the best compliment but the truth.


----------



## sarcastickitten

Amen to that!!



Grete_J said:


> Seriously? Here I thought the whole purpose of this thread was to gain knowledge of a reputable tattoo shop. I don't believe it was "should I or shouldn't I".
> 
> In 20 years, most of the population will likely have tattoo's as it's more than a growing fad, it's self-expression via art that can be painful and expensive. That's also why you remember to apply sunblock to your $1500 sleeve tattoo.
> 
> In the 10 years I've been getting tattooed I've yet to hear of anyone contracting any disease due to a contaminated needle. I honestly don't think a tattoo artist would be like "oops, forgot to clean the needle, package it in a steri-pouch and throw it in the steam sterilizer for 30 minutes to an hour, let it cool, etc..."
> 
> No offense, but perhaps you should do some research, get back to the 21st century before spewing inaccurate info


----------



## jay_leask

plainmama said:


> here's a new tattoo artist that's good with portraits in Vancouver: LOOKS WOW FACE & BODY ART inside the Tinseltown International Village mall!
> View attachment 10339
> View attachment 10340


that 2nd tattoo looks awesome.


----------



## jay_leask

i have 6 tattoo's myself.


----------

